# **NEW COLOR** 20" STR Wheels 607 Deep Concave in GOLD | AudioCityUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

STR Wheels is now offering the in infamous STR 607 in Gold.:thumbup: 
wheel is available in 5x112, 5x114.3, 5x115, 5x120
Wheel sizes are 20x9 & 20x10.5 (Deep Concave)
feel free to give us a call for any detailed information 
(626) 814-1158
www.audiocityusa.com​

__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN


__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/TWa6DW


__
https://flic.kr/p/TWa6DW
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/TeJtpo


__
https://flic.kr/p/TeJtpo
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/UwaGvF


__
https://flic.kr/p/UwaGvF
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/UwaGkF


__
https://flic.kr/p/UwaGkF
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/TeJtUm


__
https://flic.kr/p/TeJtUm
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

